# New Pig sticker



## Razor Blade (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is a new one that I have been working on. Thought I would share this one with you folks. Thanks for looking. Scott


----------



## vonnick52 (Jul 9, 2013)

No offense, but I wouldn't tote that into the woods for a pig sticker. 

Beautiful blade, but I'd use it for other purposes.  I'm sure it'd do the job and all, but not ideal in my honest opinion.  I would use it for a quartering/boning knife probably.


----------



## bbs383ci (Jul 9, 2013)

Very cool, what type of handle material is that?


----------



## John I. Shore (Jul 9, 2013)

Good one my friend…….good job.

John I.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 10, 2013)

vonnick52 said:


> No offense, but I wouldn't tote that into the woods for a pig sticker.
> 
> Beautiful blade, but I'd use it for other purposes.  I'm sure it'd do the job and all, but not ideal in my honest opinion.  I would use it for a quartering/boning knife probably.





No offence taken.

 I make what people ask me to make. I will make them to look anyway the person wants them as they are the ones who pay for them. The guy that bought this one drew it out, and wanted the finger loop in it so his hand would not slip up onto the blade. His girlfriend was sticking a hog and slipped up onto the blade of the last knife, so he wanted this one so that would not happen. 
    This knife has a lot of distal taper and the tip is very pointed and sharp , but still has " meat " behind it for strength.  
    The handle materials are textured G-10. Then the whole package is blasted. Scott


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jul 10, 2013)

It's a nice knife for sure. 
I like a sharp tip, but that's a personal preference. 

I'm sure whoever is paying for that beauty is happy as a pig in slop, that is right before that blade goes between his ribs.

Great job sir!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice work buddy,I would tote it in the woods


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks great Scott!  Nice job!


----------



## bg7m (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm no hog hunter, but that knife has 'stabbing' written all over it.
That is a nice knife Scott.


----------



## Shug (Jul 10, 2013)

Good looking knife


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jul 10, 2013)

Really like the finger ring!


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 10, 2013)

Really great job Scott


----------



## flintlocker (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice clean work, It looks good!


----------



## gritsknives (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey Scott I've just added your name to my list of knifemakers I want a knife made by! Sticking a pig...allgator or someone trying to to get to close in the wrong way...that knife Sir would take care of getting them off me! Well made!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Drop the handle about 60 degrees and it would look like a revolver, pretty cool.  I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end.  

What makes the pattern I see on the sides of the slab?  Like a ground down file "dots".


----------



## jbrooker (Jul 11, 2013)

That one turned out good nice job


----------



## ncrobb (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty cool and nicely executed.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you folks for taking a look . Scott


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks great as always.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice knife. Looks like it would be a good survival knife or a combat knife.


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice Scott. When I first saw it, I thought the finger hole was a great idea. I probably would not have gone with the tanto point, but like you said, you gotta make what the customer wants. 

Superb design, great workmanship.....you pulled it off.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## carver (Jul 21, 2013)

Cool blade Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Jerry. Are you gonna make it to the gon blast.


----------



## carver (Jul 25, 2013)

Razor Blade said:


> Thanks Jerry. Are you gonna make it to the gon blast.



I hope to Scott,looks like it's going to be awesome.I only live about 7 or 8 miles away so if I'm in town, I'll be there.How is your "Blacksmith shop" Doing?


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 6, 2013)

Good to see ya Jerry. The shop is done , just gotta get the inside done and set up. I will post some pics when its ready to use. Scott


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice knife. I really like the finger hole.


----------



## allen456 (Aug 7, 2013)

looks great and the feel is perfect! nice job as always scott


----------



## carver (Aug 8, 2013)

Really enjoyed seeing you at the blast,hope you get your shop set up soon.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 11, 2013)

Toolmkr20 , allen, jerry thank you guys.

Jerry , just anytime you want to visit let me know. Scott


----------



## SAhunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Scott
Very nice design. I would take that knife in the woods after porky anytime. Finger hole..good idea.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you David, I would also.


----------



## contender* (Aug 27, 2013)

Sweet Knife, I like the handle contour.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you Matt


----------

